# Is the 29" SE Stout trail worthy?



## big ro (Jun 29, 2007)

I was thinking about getting a new SS for 2009 and someone recommended a Stout by SE. I know back in the day SE made some good BMX bikes. There was an MTV show with Rob & BIG and one episode they rode 29er Big Rippers by SE. I am old school and that was cool. However does anyone know if the Stout 29er is trail worthy?


----------



## boomn (Jul 6, 2007)

It certainly seems tough enough. Are you tough enough?


----------



## big ro (Jun 29, 2007)

It's not am I tough enough, however I'm a big guy and I play hard and need something that can take the abuse. I just need to know if this bike can take trails, climbs, jumps and ledges and not fall apart. My weight is about 221lbs and thats alot of weight to support. I love it when a BMX company whips out a SS 29er, it just feels right. ANYWAY WHATS THE SCOOP ON THIS BIKE (THE GOOD&BAD)????


----------



## big ro (Jun 29, 2007)

I see that the Stout comes with disc brake tabs thats awsome... Upgrades are always good.


----------



## rolondo (Jul 19, 2005)

I think it really comes down to fit. You're not going to break the bike - at least not the frame. The one I've seen looked like a nice bike to me for the money and certainly up to the abuse you'd likely dish out on it. They're not light, but you don't need a light bike. So again, the real question is whether or not you are comfortable with the geometry of the bike. If so, then get one!


----------



## nogearshere (Mar 7, 2005)

Twenty Nine Inches did a review HERE.
What I've heard consistently is that riders quickly run for a few upgrades...I'd suggest you take an honest look at the base price - consider what you have in mind for upgrades - then expand your search to include a few bikes from a higher bracket.

Good odds you'll stand pat but its a worthwhile exercise to shop around.


----------



## richardthomas (Nov 4, 2008)

Funny...Big's bike from the show was for sale here in Dallas on craigslist.


----------



## DirtyHun (Jan 9, 2011)

I'm ordering one from BikesDirect this week. $349.00 shipped? Hell yes.


----------



## 5bravobravo (Apr 17, 2009)

*I've been riding one..it's pretty darn good*

My GF got one for xmas and built it to her liking;;

she installed hydro discs (Juicy 3's)
She put in a set of Race Face ride xc cranks (170mm), jut because she's a bt short for the stock 175mm set.

She swapped the stem, bars, seat and post with some that fit her better (maybe shed a few oz)

I've been borrowing the bike,and find it works slick. It is tough, surprisingly fast, and has a good ride.

NanoRaptor tires f/r, roll fast, tough to run ghetto tubeless though...

Maybe a bit heavy at 30ish lbs, but it doesn't feel heavy at all, it just rips, my buddies can't keep up unless the terrain gets really steep and technical...It motors up the grades, it handles short steep climbs awesome, as long as it has some momentum it's all good...

running the stock 32/18 gearing.

the bike was a great deal too, like 240 or some ridiculously low price from Jenson, it looks like an overgrown BMX bike too...

Oh, and I added a set of tension blocks to the horizontal dropouts to prevent the hub from slipping fwd in the frame...killer upgrade/problem solver...

I would say if you can find one as cheap as she did, grab it...


----------



## PoisonDartFrog (Jul 8, 2010)

I got one back in June off of Nashbar for less than $300 when it was marked down and they ran a 25% off promo. (Mine is the 2008 model, which was aluminum, not steel, FYI) 

I added some Avid BB7s and SD7 levers, a wider Easton riser bar, and ESI Chunky Grips. I also got a set of WTB LaserDiscs off of a guy who upgraded a Moto Fantom Pro, and added WTB Weirwolf in front and a Kenda SB8 in back. Other than that, it's bone stock.  I am considering adding an On-One Carbon fork, but I am not sure it will handle my size and weight, and I am not sure the fork crown will clear the downtube.

I am 6'3" and 225lbs... I got the 21" version, and let me tell you, "Stout" is an apt name, because it's PLENTY tough enough for trail riding.


----------

